# First time using 14 oz gloves



## MA_Student (Nov 8, 2017)

So tonight my gloves strap completely snapped off so I figured I'd ask at the gym if they had some new ones to buy and they had some old stock ones they were selling cheap so I got a paid of sandee Muay Thai gloves 14 oz. normally I've used 12 oz all the time but hey they were half the price they usually would be so I went with it. The gloves are and the weight change was weird during rounds on the pads I didn't feel slower but arms got heavier quicker but during sparring I felt completely fine with them and was still landing good shots. I did notice not many people wear 14 at the gym I'm out some in 12 but I noticed a lot sparring in 10 oz which I've always heard is a big no no. Also one guy was about to spar me with bag gloves on. I simply refused to spar him until he put some decent sized gloves on. I would've asked the coach about it but he wasn't there tonight so it was one of the gyms top fighters taking the session. 

Normally I've never really thought much about gloves but thought I'd ask around what people normally wear size wise


----------



## drop bear (Nov 8, 2017)

I wear 16,s for the same reason i dont put nails in the gloves.

It just seems kind of duchebaggy.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 8, 2017)

10s or mma gloves. 10s if only striking.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 8, 2017)

Warm up and padwork I use 10 oz.
Heavy bag work bag gloves with speed drills and 14oz training gloves for power punching.
Sparring 16 oz.

Using bag gloves or 10oz fight gloves for sparring is being an ***.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> 10s or mma gloves. 10s if only striking.


You spar with 10z gloves.....as others have said that's a right jerk move


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 9, 2017)

I always use 12-14 for everything I like using heavier as it gives you a better workout and if you ever fight you'll probably use smaller gloves so it'll feel better on you because you're so used to bigger ones. I've never believed they slow you down much


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 9, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> You spar with 10z gloves.....as others have said that's a right jerk move


While I agree, it’s not a jerk move if that’s what’s expected in the club.  That would be a serious douche thing on the head coach’s part if that’s the case, but not on the athletes’.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 9, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Using bag gloves or 10oz fight gloves for sparring is being an ***.



And if it's concentual? At our club everyone uses 10s. Just because you prefer pillow fighting doesn't make everyone that does not an ***.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> And if it's concentual? At our club everyone uses 10s. Just because you prefer pillow fighting doesn't make everyone that does not an ***.


That makes your whole club full of idiots then that's how serious injuries are caused and from what I've seen of you on here you're the type who probably goes 100% as well to prove his toughness


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> And if it's concentual? At our club everyone uses 10s. Just because you prefer pillow fighting doesn't make everyone that does not an ***.


Can't stand comments like that that wearing bigger gloves is weak....the gloves are to protect your training partner it's nothing to do with your own toughness it's about not wanting to hurt people


----------



## drop bear (Nov 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> And if it's concentual? At our club everyone uses 10s. Just because you prefer pillow fighting doesn't make everyone that does not an ***.



If you keep the sparring controlled tens shouldn't be a problem. We sort of don't because it is a bit much to ask a guy who is one week from a fight and hasn't eaten to go easy. When all he wants to do is knock guys out and cry.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 9, 2017)

Actually did a work out this morning on my own bag just to try and break them in and get a feel for them and I like them it gives my arms a good workout and you feel like your hitting with more power. And their bigger so in sparring you can get more protection for defence


----------



## Martial D (Nov 9, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Can't stand comments like that that wearing bigger gloves is weak....the gloves are to protect your training partner it's nothing to do with your own toughness it's about not wanting to hurt people


So it's ok to say people that prefer smaller gloves are @sses, but it bothers you that I call using oversize gloves 'pillowfighting'? LOL k.

Giant gloves are like using a shield, you cover wide and it still blocks everything. If you train yourself to move like that you are in for a surprise when the shield is gone.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> And if it's concentual? At our club everyone uses 10s. Just because you prefer pillow fighting doesn't make everyone that does not an ***.


Pillow fighting...hahaha. We've heavyweight fighters who use 18 & 20's. 

There is a difference in training fighters and training general members. I know several bad *** fighter gyms that it is all about fighting. They also miss or drop out of many of their fights due to injuries. They turn out a lot of good fighters but also have a huge turnover in their members due to their high injury rates. 

You can call it pillow fighting, It's about protecting the fighters from sustaining damage that prevents them from training or making their fights. Pros don't fight they don't get a pay check. Coaches don't get their cut of the fighters purse. Everyone looses.

With the higher skilled fighters when doing technical sparring yes I admit they will use lighter gloves. When fight prep sparring bigger gloves. 

General members especially lower levels heavier gloves because inevitably someone's ego gets the best of them, they get hit a few times frustration sets in and them start striking harder. Next thing they are going 90-100%. Then there those who use the lighter smaller gloves so they can be just a little bit quicker and sneak in between the others gloves making them feel superior. 

Then for all to consider is concussion and CTE chronic traumatic encephalopathy which is bad even for those who understand & accept the consequences but for general members using smaller gloves to have an advantage sparring is being an ***.


----------



## jobo (Nov 9, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Can't stand comments like that that wearing bigger gloves is weak....the gloves are to protect your training partner it's nothing to do with your own toughness it's about not wanting to hurt people


I'm not sure that is so, wearing heavier gloves protects your hands, it does nothing for the guy being punched, who is now being hit with punches that weight 10 Oz more, which considerable increases the kinetic energy of the punch

one of the credible defences of bare knuckles fighting is it causes less brain damage, as the fighter tends to break his hands up if he hits full power, so doesn't often


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 9, 2017)

jobo said:


> I'm not sure that is so, wearing heavier gloves protects your hands, it does nothing for the guy being punched, who is now being hit with punches that weight 10 Oz more, which considerable increases the kinetic energy of the punch
> 
> one of the credible defences of bare knuckles fighting is it causes less brain damage, as the fighter tends to break his hands up if he hits full power, so doesn't often


The heavier gloves have substantially more cushion to them, so while you are increasing mass, you’re negating it and then some through more impact force dissipation.


----------



## jobo (Nov 9, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> The heavier gloves have substantially more cushion to them, so while you are increasing mass, you’re negating it and then some through more impact force dissipation.


mean while the guy wearing them can punch considerable harder,for longer as there is little danger to his hand


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 9, 2017)

jobo said:


> mean while the guy wearing them can punch considerable harder,for longer as there is little danger to his hand


So would you rather mike tyson punch you in the face with say a 4 ounce glove or a 14 ounce a


----------



## jobo (Nov 9, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> So would you rather mike tyson punch you in the face with say a 4 ounce glove or a 14 ounce a


i rather MT didn't punch me at all, not the glove will make any difference, as a general rule id sooner be punch bare nuckled than have,some one hit me wearing a  a glove that weights as much as a medium sized hammer


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> So it's ok to say people that prefer smaller gloves are @sses, but it bothers you that I call using oversize gloves 'pillowfighting'? LOL k.
> 
> Giant gloves are like using a shield, you cover wide and it still blocks everything. If you train yourself to move like that you are in for a surprise when the shield is gone.


When you're putting your training partners at risk then yes 100% I don't care if my punches have less power in sparring because sparring isn't fighting Im looking to land the shots but not hurt them. If you're looking to hurt your partner then you need to look at yourself


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 9, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Warm up and padwork I use 10 oz.
> Heavy bag work bag gloves with speed drills and 14oz training gloves for power punching.
> Sparring 16 oz.
> 
> Using bag gloves or 10oz fight gloves for sparring is being an ***.


May I ask doesn't that slow you down for sparring not wearing the 16 but using heavier for sparring than you do for pads. For example if you wear your 16 for everything you get used to the weight when throwing hard punches for a consistent time but of you've got lower weight for pads then switch to big for sparring doesn't that throw you off more. Just a general question


----------



## Martial D (Nov 9, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> When you're putting your training partners at risk then yes 100% I don't care if my punches have less power in sparring because sparring isn't fighting Im looking to land the shots but not hurt them. If you're looking to hurt your partner then you need to look at yourself


The closer that sparring simulates fighting, the better. I have no trouble looking at myself thanks.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> The closer that sparring simulates fighting, the better.



So, just so we're clear on this... you're saying you do not object to your sparring partner doing their level best to break your bones, gouge out your eyes, fracture your larynx, etc?
Personally, while I don't like a ruleset that's as restrictive as WTF sparring or point sparring, I'd prefer not to have bones broken. Or be killed.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> The closer that sparring simulates fighting, the better. I have no trouble looking at myself thanks.


Yeah I bet you don't....why is it better are you a fighter do you compete in matches if not and it's just a hobby then who the hell cares. Majority of people train for fun and don't want some meathead hurting them just because of his ego and he wants to play being a fighter.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 9, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> So, just so we're clear on this... you're saying you do not object to your sparring partner doing their level best to break your bones, gouge out your eyes, fracture your larynx, etc?
> Personally, while I don't like a ruleset that's as restrictive as WTF sparring or point sparring, I'd prefer not to have bones broken. Or be killed.


Yep I mean sparring is not fighting. Sparring is training it's working your combinations against a moving target, it's working your defensive ability, it's working your cardio. It's not a fight that's why fights are called fights and sparring is called sparring


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 9, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Actually did a work out this morning on my own bag just to try and break them in and get a feel for them and I like them it gives my arms a good workout and you feel like your hitting with more power. And their bigger so in sparring you can get more protection for defence


Honestly I don't think the bigger size will make barley any difference speed wise you say you usually use 12 and switch to 14 so that's 2 ounces difference that's less than a pound heavier. Even the difference between 10 and 16 is less than a pound. The heavier weight is to protect the training partner I reckon a lot of it is psychological you think because your wearing heavier gloves it's making a difference but you also said in sparring you didn't notice anything but in pads you did. In pads your thinking about it more but sparring you haven't got time to


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> So it's ok to say people that prefer smaller gloves are @sses, but it bothers you that I call using oversize gloves 'pillowfighting'? LOL k.
> 
> Giant gloves are like using a shield, you cover wide and it still blocks everything. If you train yourself to move like that you are in for a surprise when the shield is gone.


I spent my entire fight career training with either 14 or sometimes 16 and fighting in either 8 or 10 and never had a single problem with it....go figure


----------



## drop bear (Nov 9, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> May I ask doesn't that slow you down for sparring not wearing the 16 but using heavier for sparring than you do for pads. For example if you wear your 16 for everything you get used to the weight when throwing hard punches for a consistent time but of you've got lower weight for pads then switch to big for sparring doesn't that throw you off more. Just a general question



The weights in gloves just refer to the padding. So depending on the glove brand they will be different actual weights. Now if you fight you use the organizers gloves which could be like anything.

So in general you can't get too attached to the weight of your own gloves. Youjust deal with it.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 9, 2017)

Just as a point of interest if anyone cares lol these are the gloves I just had a quick look and I think my 12s actually look bigger than these ones


----------



## drop bear (Nov 9, 2017)

jobo said:


> I'm not sure that is so, wearing heavier gloves protects your hands, it does nothing for the guy being punched, who is now being hit with punches that weight 10 Oz more, which considerable increases the kinetic energy of the punch
> 
> one of the credible defences of bare knuckles fighting is it causes less brain damage, as the fighter tends to break his hands up if he hits full power, so doesn't often



We train in 16's 7's and 5's and the general consensus is the smaller the glove the more it sucks to get hit with them.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 9, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> So, just so we're clear on this... you're saying you do not object to your sparring partner doing their level best to break your bones, gouge out your eyes, fracture your larynx, etc?
> Personally, while I don't like a ruleset that's as restrictive as WTF sparring or point sparring, I'd prefer not to have bones broken. Or be killed.



It's a give take scenario. The harder you go the better youll get, but there is ya, more risk. It isn't like we go full kill mode, but we go hard, just shy of dog brothers I guess, we don't use weapons.

Now, I do realize this isn't for everbody, and I'm not hating on people not prepared to take risks in training, not one bit. I will however take issue with being called an @ss or having people attempt to brow beat me down because I don't train like they do.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 9, 2017)

drop bear said:


> We train in 16's 7's and 5's and the general consensus is the smaller the glove the more it sucks to get hit with them.



All it takes is a couple rounds of sparring with different gloves to realize this. Not sure Jobo laces ever.


----------



## jobo (Nov 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> All it takes is a couple rounds of sparring with different gloves to realize this. Not sure Jobo laces ever.


no I'm a bare knuckle guy, its more realistic and kinder to my opponent, I'm all heart


----------



## Martial D (Nov 9, 2017)

Fair enough. Some of the toughest dudes I know have never put on gloves.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Fair enough. Some of the toughest dudes I know have never put on gloves.


Or stepped foot into a dojo, boxing gym, etc.


----------



## DanT (Nov 9, 2017)

Bare knuckle for life.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 9, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> May I ask doesn't that slow you down for sparring not wearing the 16 but using heavier for sparring than you do for pads. For example if you wear your 16 for everything you get used to the weight when throwing hard punches for a consistent time but of you've got lower weight for pads then switch to big for sparring doesn't that throw you off more. Just a general question


Padwork is about quickness, speed, and accuracy, heavy bag is about power. Different drills, different attribute development, different equipment.


----------



## kickillustrated (Jul 19, 2018)

I saw Sandee a lot while training in Thailand. They are bigger than Twins, but I never liked to put them on because of their pad padding. How do you like the fit of them?


MA_Student said:


> Just as a point of interest if anyone cares lol these are the gloves I just had a quick look and I think my 12s actually look bigger than these ones


----------



## pdg (Jul 19, 2018)

drop bear said:


> We train in 16's 7's and 5's and the general consensus is the smaller the glove the more it sucks to get hit with them.



The smaller gloves are more of a concentrated point impact, so yeah, at the time it hurts more.

Bigger gloves spread the force out so you don't feel the knuckles hit - but they do allow harder overall hits with less chance of hand damage. So, your head gets knocked around more which carries a greater risk of brain trauma.

If I really had to choose what to get hit by it would be big gloves to body, smaller or no gloves to head.


----------



## kickillustrated (Jul 29, 2018)

pdg said:


> Bigger gloves spread the force out so you don't feel the knuckles hit - but they do allow harder overall hits with less chance of hand damage. So, your head gets knocked around more which carries a greater risk of brain trauma.



That does not sound logic in terms of power, but it is true that bigger gloves make it easier to hit your opponent. On the other side punches with heavier gloves are a lot slower than with small ones. The partner can avoid them more easily. There always seems to be a balance in whatever way you change the rules of the game. The most important thing imho is that both sparring partners are wearing the same weight and brand of a glove.


----------



## marques (Jul 29, 2018)

MMA, 8oz or the smallest allowed. It mimics better bare hands but, of course, I must have full control on delivered power (which is a great skill to have).


----------



## pdg (Jul 29, 2018)

kickillustrated said:


> That does not sound logic in terms of power



Ok, try this.

Punch a wall with bare hands.

Now wrap your hands and put on 12-16oz gloves.

In which configuration can you hit harder without pain?


If you measure the impact power, in say psi, it might actually be higher with bare hands (because less surface area on contact), but the overall transmission of force will be greater with gloves.

Now punch the front of a skull.

No gloves means greater risk of cuts and local haemorrhage to the person getting hit, with gloves means greater risk of concussion and brain injury.

I'm open to any argument you can present to the contrary.


----------



## kickillustrated (Jul 31, 2018)

pdg said:


> Ok, try this.
> 
> Punch a wall with bare hands.
> 
> ...



No, it still does not make sense. The glove has padding and the material absorbs a decent part of kinetic energy by transforming it to heat. In addition the velocity of the punch is lowered by the resistance of the material.

There is a simple formula: E=mc2. It means energy at impact is lower when acceleration slows down. That is the case with gloves. The padding decelerates impact speed. Therefore energy at the time of actual impact is a lot lower.

If your explanation were correct, then breaking boards in karate would be much easier wearing gloves compared to doing it bare knuckle.

It comes down to a simple arithmetic exercise.


The risk of concussions isn't bigger with gloves. One hard punch is all that it takes to get a concussion. The harder the punch, the bigger the health risk. With gloves and headgear that risk is lowered of course. However, if you do get hit too much gloves and headgear won't help avoiding concussions. But what person would want to get hit more because he thinks he won't get knocked out in the first place? You can't win a fight by eating punches. You have to learn avoiding them and use the available protection as a last resort for unexpected damage.


----------



## pdg (Jul 31, 2018)

kickillustrated said:


> No, it still does not make sense. The glove has padding and the material absorbs a decent part of kinetic energy by transforming it to heat. In addition the velocity of the punch is lowered my the resistance of the material.
> 
> There is a simple formula: E=mc2. It means energy at impact is lower when acceleration slows down. That is the case with gloves. The padding decelerates impact speed. Therefore energy at the time of actual impact is a lot lower.
> 
> ...



You're not getting it are you?

If I hit you twice as hard, but a quarter of that energy is absorbed/converted by the padding, you're still getting hit 1.5 times as hard.

You might not get the cuts and bruises from my knuckles, but your head moves more violently - and it's that movement which does the internal damage, your brain rattling around inside your skull.

If you only hit as hard with gloves as you would without, then the impact is reduced. 

Gloves for board breaking doesn't work because the force, while greater, is spread over a much larger surface area which is easier for the board to support. Look at shelving - industrial stuff has a point load rating, and a far higher evenly distributed load rating.


----------



## kickillustrated (Jul 31, 2018)

pdg said:


> Gloves for board breaking doesn't work because the force, while greater, is spread over a much larger surface area which is easier for the board to support. Look at shelving - industrial stuff has a point load rating, and a far higher evenly distributed load rating.



You can cut the padding so it matches the striking surface. Make them as tiny as the main 2 knuckles area. That way the energy won't be diluted sideways. Try it and you will see the boards won't break just as easy.

Your claim people can punch twice as hard with a glove has no merritt. Statistics of AIBA show there have been a lot more knockouts in amateur boxing in the era before Georg Bruckner discovered polyurethane as a padding for gloves and headgear. I remember my first amateur boxing fights around 1984. We used BERG gloves. No padding except for ross hair that was pulled aside and a bit of stinky leather. Length of bandages was limited to very short wraps. Essentially, it WAS bare knuckle fighting back then. And around half the fights ended with broken noses, busted jaws and classic knockouts. You won't see that anymore, today. I was one of very few guys in my club who escaped hand and arm fractures, but my nose bled a few times.

Peace.


----------



## pdg (Jul 31, 2018)

kickillustrated said:


> You can cut the padding so it matches the striking surface. Make them as tiny as the main 2 knuckles area. That way the energy won't be diluted sideways. Try it and you will see the boards won't break just as easy.
> 
> Your claim people can punch twice as hard with a glove has no merritt. Statistics of AIBA show there have been a lot more knockouts in amateur boxing in the era before Georg Bruckner discovered polyurethane as a padding for gloves and headgear. I remember my first amateur boxing fights around 1984. We used BERG gloves. No padding except for ross hair that was pulled aside and a bit of stinky leather. Length of bandages was limited to very short wraps. Essentially, it WAS bare knuckle fighting back then. And around half the fights ended with broken noses, busted jaws and classic knockouts. You won't see that anymore, today. I was one of very few guys in my club who escaped hand and arm fractures, but my nose bled a few times.
> 
> Peace.



I honestly can't be bothered any more.

Suggesting cutting the padding as a comparison during board breaking clearly illustrates you have little understanding of the physics involved.

So yeah, whatever.

I'm completely wrong, gloves make hitting and getting hit 100% safe for both parties. Whatever was I thinking.


----------

